# Small Standard Breeders in/near North Carolina?



## ncpoodlegirl (Feb 16, 2018)

Looking for a playful, fun, yet calm family dog. Would love an apricot/red/cream standard on the smaller side, around 35-45 pounds. Any recommendations? I feel like I'm starting from scratch again. I'm interested in a couple of breeders, but want to see if others have recommendations. I'm open to places outside of NC because I have been in contact with a great pet transport company, so that's an option. 

Would love if the puppy could come home either around March 23 OR not until mid-May. (Preschool teacher with those as my spring break and out for summer potty training stretches of time!)

Thanks for helping a new girl out!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

You can find a smaller spoo, but consider a Moyen (or Klein) poodle. They're bigger than a mini but smaller than a standard. See this thread on PF and do a search on PF and google for Moyen if you're interested, just be sure to check that other sites do genetic health testing for their dogs and are willing to show these to you. 

Also the breeder at this site is reputable and has a litter coming up soon, and I think they have smaller Spoos. This breeder is also reputable but they haven't updated for pups coming soon.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

True moyens are not readily found int the US, but a standard from a breeder who shows in conformation is likely to be on the smaller side since judges don't put up gigantic spoos. My girl is about 37 pounds and 22 3/4" at the withers. My boy is about 48-49 pounds and about 24" at the withers. In the Carolinas check Calisun. They may not have red/apricot, but their dogs are very nice and not overly big. If you are really devoted to color (least important in my way of thinking) check out NOLA who is a member here and is in NOLA.

BTW the two breeder sites Vita linked to are actually the same person and peppersb's boy Sam is one of the studs that Michelle uses. They are in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

My Iris was petite, 21" and 37#.......perfect. She came from Ann Rairigh, Litilann's Poodles in Louisville KY. Very experienced breeder with really lovely dogs.

My current girl, Poppy, is from Betty Brown, Donnchada poodles in TX. Poppy is 23" and 44#. Also a really nice size. I could not be happier with Poppy and Betty is a highly experienced really top notch breeder as well.

Both of my girls were flown to me on United with the United Petcare program and were handled with kid gloves. 

Best of luck with your puppy search!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Yes, I figured out it was Peppersb's but I wasn't sure if she wanted that known here on PF since I hadn't seen where she mentioned it directly until I did a quick PF search for Moyen's and saw this thread from five years ago. She's very knowledgeable about poodles and does genetic testing.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I just updated my web site a few days ago: www.smallstandardpoodles.com. Michelle has not yet updated hers, but hopefully will do so soon: www.newdestinypoodles.com

The good news is that yesterday Mavis had an ultrasound and she is going to have at least 5 puppies (possibly more). My Sam is the sire and pups are due around March 20. Very exciting. 

Michelle has a lot of interest in this litter. A couple of PF people have been in touch with her, but most of the interest is from people who already have (or had) a New Destiny poodle and their friends. Michelle does not take deposits until after the pups are born, and that is when she really figures out who is serious. So maybe there will be a pup or two available, and maybe there won't. Hard to say. In any case, I'll post puppy pictures when I can, just for the fun of it. 

The pictures on the puppy page of my smallstandardpoodles site of Mavis and Sam were taken just before (Sam whispering in her ear) and just after (resting on the living room floor) the breeding. Happy dogs.


----------



## ncpoodlegirl (Feb 16, 2018)

peppersb-This would be great! Could you either post or private message me about pricing and possible colors? Thanks!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

ncpoodlegirl said:


> peppersb-This would be great! Could you either post or private message me about pricing and possible colors? Thanks!


I am not 100% sure about price, but I'd count on $2,000 or possibly more.

With regard to colors, Sam is cream and Mavis is blue. We do not know whether Mavis carries the cream gene or not. Based on careful review of her pedigree, it looks like it could go either way. She has not been color tested because color was not a factor in Michelle's decision to breed her to Sam. Michelle selects for structure, temperament and health. If Mavis does not carry the cream gene, then she cannot produce any cream puppies even when bred to a cream dog like Sam. If she does carry the cream gene the statistical probability is that 50% of the puppies will be cream, and 50% will be born black. If she does not carry the cream gene, then all of the puppies will be born black. Both Mavis and Sam carry the fading gene that makes puppies that are born black clear to silver or blue. Blue (like Mavis) is the most likely adult color for these puppies. Black and silver are also possibilities, but less likely.


----------



## ncpoodlegirl (Feb 16, 2018)

It is interesting to learn about how the genetics work. I'm loving all of the poodle knowledge I am gaining! Thank you!


----------



## rp17 (Jun 6, 2018)

ncpoodlegirl, did you ever find what you were looking for? I'm also in NC and looking for a Moyen, oversized mini, or small standard.


----------

